# Jo lett volna beszelni.



## dyeruz

Could anybody translate this hungarian conversation

Jo lett volna beszelni.
Bua remelem nem haragszol ram.En nem ugy gondoltam



Thank you.


----------



## enorcsi

dyeruz said:


> Jo lett volna beszelni.


 It would have been nice, if we could have talked. 



> Bua remelem nem haragszol ram.En nem ugy gondoltam


Bua(? not a word, a name I suppose) I hope you're not mad at me. I didn't mean it like that.


----------



## Zsanna

Or (same thing just a bit closer ):

It would have been nice to talk.
Bua (I suppose - like enorcsi - that it is a name), I hope you are not angry with me. I did not mean that.


----------



## dyeruz

Thank you, that's amazing, you've been a great help..and no I'm not angry at you


----------

